

Tesla will build battery 'Gigafactory' in Nevada - andyl
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2014/09/03/tesla-gigafactory-nevada-carson/15029233/

======
thebear
I live up in Tahoe, and I've always wondered why Reno doesn't attract more
high tech enterprises. It has a good business climate, and it sits right there
at the foot of the Sierra Nevada, with skiing minutes away and endless other
outdoor possibilities. SF and Silicon Valley are a hop and a skip away.
Granted, some of the casinos are eyesores, but who doesn't have eyesores.
Right now, Reno is also practically free of traffic congestion and stuff like
that. Not sure what I should be wishing for...

